# Hilfe Struktogramm ->



## ChazyChaz (30. Apr 2006)

hy leute,

hab n dringendes problem. eigentlich ist ja eher allgemein, aber ibei hats gerade mit java zu tun, von daher poste ich mein anliegen mal hier.

also ich hab mehrere struktogramme die ich umsetzten soll. soweit so gut. allerdings hab ich probleme mit zwei operatoren. zum einen ist das " := " und zum anderen " -> ". natürlich ohne anführungsstriche.

das erste ist glaub ich ne zuweisung oder? also A := B heißt sovieo wie, der wert von B wird auf A geschrieben. oder ist das falsch?

so und beim zweiten hab ich absolut kein plan was das bedeuten soll. ist wieder das gleiche beispiel A -> B. was bitte soll das heißen? soll das auch ne zuweisung darstellen?!?!


PLEASE, I NEED HELP!!!!!!!

thx für alle hilfen!


----------



## SebiB90 (30. Apr 2006)

also das mit := ist wie du gesagt hast eine einfache zuweisung
mit -> weiß ich auch nicht so wirklich, kannste vllt ein beispiel geben wo das verwendet wird?


----------



## ChazyChaz (30. Apr 2006)

thx schon mal.

naja wie gesagt wär ein beispiel: a -> b
sind meist immer nur zwei variablen angegeben und dazwischen halt dieser pfeil.


----------



## SebiB90 (30. Apr 2006)

ChazyChaz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> thx schon mal.
> 
> naja wie gesagt wär ein beispiel: a -> b
> sind meist immer nur zwei variablen angegeben und dazwischen halt dieser pfeil.


ich meinte ein kleines struktorgramm von einer methode oder so damit man vllt denn sinn aus dem restlichen struktogramm herausfinden kann


----------



## ChazyChaz (30. Apr 2006)

...machmal ist auch ein wert und dieser pfeil. also "j" -> a. wobei a eine variable ist. und j denk ich mal das ascii zeichen...


----------



## Guest (30. Apr 2006)

also hier is das struktogramm:


http://web40.genesis.concept69.de/strukto.jpg


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (30. Apr 2006)

Also dieses Struktogramm ergibt echt NULL SINN. Komliment an deine Lehrer...

Ich vermute, aber ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht ist -> fast wie :=, nur dass := Werte kopiert, während -> die Referenzen übernimmt.

X->Y heißt dann, dass - wenn der Inhalt von Y geändert wird, sich auch synchron der Inhalt von X ändert.

Aber es ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## ChazyChaz (1. Mai 2006)

...mmmmhhhhh naja ne möglichkeit wäre es. na und zum struktogramm:n es geht dabei weniger um sinn oder unsinn, sondern nur darum ein struktogramm in ein java prog "umzuschreiben". geb dr aber recht. ist schon ziemlich hohl!


----------



## dR.LoL (1. Mai 2006)

masseur81 hat recht!

:= Dies ist eine Zuweisung
A = 5;
B = 8;
A:=B;
A bestitzt nun den Wert 8!

-> Dies ist eine Referenzierung
A = Referenzvariabel;  //Sorry aber wie das schon wieder ging, weiss ich nicht mehr, hatten wir mal im C Unterricht.
B = 8;

A->B;
A zeigt auf die Variable B und zeit somit auf den Wert 8 ! ! ! (ACHTUNG!!! Sie zeigt! Sie besitzt ihn aber nicht!!!!!)
B = 10;
Nun ist automatisch A=10!!!

Eine Referenzvariable besitzt NIE einen Wert, nur eine Speicheradresse (Somit ist die Speicheradresse der Wert der Variable!) die zu einem Wert führt!


----------

